# Howler Calls



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I am piecing all this together bit by bit, and my next question is, what is a howler and how do you use them? I'm assuming it's a locater type of thing to get them singing and giving away thier positions. Is this close to being right?
Thanks for the help,
Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

A howler is a mouth call. Yes, you can use them to get them to answer, but you can also use them to call them in. You can mimic different coyote vocalizations like howls, yips, barks, whines, distress, etc.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Really? They will actually come in to another coyote that's in trouble or whatever then? Sorta like crows coming to a young crow distress call I guess. 
Are they hard to learn to blow?
Thanks for the help,
Dan


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been howling in coyotes for years. Get just the lone howl down and you'll get a lot of coyotes. Some people just use howlers around mating season which is fine. I use them all year around and have good luck. They don't always answer after you have howled but a lot of time they still will come. The thinking is another coyote has entered their territory and they sure don't like that. Lot's of howlers out there , some hard to master and some easy.


----------



## multistage (Nov 4, 2007)

A howler is kind of like an elk bugle. It is primarily a locater. When you howl, you are saying, "Yeah, it's me. Anybody else in the neighborhood?" However, there are many kinds of howls, There is the "just saying hello" howl, the aggresive challenge howl, the danger howl, and a few others. If you are serious, get a DVD on calls, get a good howler (I recommend Tony Tebbe's Cedar River Howler and Dan Thompson's Red Desert Howler), watch the video, and PRACTICE!! Good luck.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Are these calls easy to learn, say with a simple howl to try and locate some animals to set up on and hunt?

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## multistage (Nov 4, 2007)

Practice, trial, and error. Then more practice. It'll happen sooner than you think. Just keep at it and DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks a lot for the advice. I'll do that. It's like everything else. It takes time to perfect.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

dfisher said:


> Thanks for the advice. Are these calls easy to learn, say with a simple howl to try and locate some animals to set up on and hunt?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Like was said before, practice makes perfect. I call and howl everyday on the way to work in my car, or out in the garage.

As far as locating goes, if you locate the night before, remember, coyotes move miles a night while hunting. It may help you in the spring for instance locating denning areas so you can target the areas in the fall. Some people locate in the morning, then come hunt it later. If you howl, remember a coyote might come running in right away and see your pickup driving away. It's a very debatable topic and strategy. We had a HUGE discussion on it last year. LOL


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe animals catch on pretty quick to man's devious ways. I have no trouble believing that a coyote that see's a pickup in it's AO is going to be on the alert. Heck, I even think the geese I was following the other evening knew I was there.

So, is locating best done in the pre- dawn hours from a distance?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Since coyotes will often approach the howl of a strange coyote in their territory, I don't howl until I am ready to kill any coyote that comes in. As Jerry Hunsley has already stated, The Lone howl will cause coyotes to approach. In my area, they usually come in silently.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice website Rich :beer:


----------

